# Third and Final Chat!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a new Chat area guys. 

No signing up, registering or logging in. The number beside displays how many chatters are in the room.

Click the Chat link on the Top Nav bar for instant 40k Chat!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Me and Jez are chatting ATM.

Its really spiffy!


----------

